# Lupine Wilma TL



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Well Lupine has it's first self contained high powered torch/bike light.I recieved mine today and it's a beauty. At just a touch over four inches i believe it may be the most powerful flashlight/bike light it's size in the world out side of DIY.
The fit and finish is typical of lupine's products. It comes with a beautiful leather belt case that also is of very good quality. The programing is very easy and has options to suit anyone's needs.
I haven't tested the run times yet,but suspect they will be much better than advertized.The wilma 5 with the 5Ah battery will run on high setting for three hours.The TL been driven the same should have run times on high closer to 90 minuts with it's 2.5Ah battery vs,the claimed hour.
I'll confirm my run times after a few cycles and hope my predictions are fairly accurate.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice!! I'm jealous indebt.... definitely a nice buy; specially if you have the charger already!


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm really excited by this product. The idea of that much light without wires is really attractive to me. Plus, in the seasons when I don't ride at night, this makes it a much more useful product.

I was talking on the phone with Gretna about this yesterday. A couple of things -

1. I think the battery needs a place to mount a lanyard. That's pretty important if you are going to be using this as a $600 flashlight.

2. I'd love to see a piece that screwed on the back of the light that would convert the TL battery to a connector to be able to use the other Lupine batteries. That would give you huge flexibility.

I don't think the spare batteries are out yet. That would also be a need for me so that I could ride for more than an hour at high. Carrying an extra battery in a pocket would be fine with me (or being able to connect to Lupine's other batteries would be even better).

J.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Both good points JohnJ80. It would be great if Lupine incorporated the piggyback connection on the exterior of the battery. A Piko two cell battery pack option on the stem and you have lots of run time.Or for twenty four hour races your options would be limitless.

It is just weird holding such a small flashlight that puts out the kind of light this thing does. I'm sure if sales are good enough,Lupine may consider tweeking the TL if customer expectations warrents it.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm interested in this because I have other applications for this flashlight besides riding. I'd like to use it in a marine application and in a SAR application. That helps me justify the cost. Besides that, I ride with lights mostly on my road bike and most batteries that strap to the frame seem to interfere with the brake cables. So this would just be so much simpler.

Doing the connections to external batteries would be in line with what I believe Exposure Lights does as well. Coming up with a cap that had a standard Lupine connection to the battery that would screw on the back of the light would have to be really simple.

Have you ridden with the TL? Is it the same as riding with the standard wilma? What is the beam like?

Also, rumor is that the are working a piko style version as well. That could be *really* interesting for a helmet light.

J.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I haven't ridden with the TL yet, but it has the same 15 degree lens as the Wilma 5.Beam pattern in the back yard looks the same to my eyes and i guess it should.

The beam may be a bit to narrow for some,and i'd have to agree if it is your only light for single track mountain biking. It would be very good with an added Piko helmet light. Would be more than enough though in every way for road riding. I cant out ride the light on any trails, however i'm not reaching speeds over 35mph ever!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I have to admit I am very impressed. The TL looks to be one of the finest compact self-contained systems I have every seen. However with that said, Lupine is obviously going to make you pay for it. This is definitely _" a rich man's torch" _ if there ever was one.

I can't help but wonder just exactly how the battery configuration is working to be able to power four emitters. (?) Still, this is the most powerful/compact 4-emitter arrays I have seen. If I was seeing better economic times and didn't already have a slew of bike lights ( *cough* ) I might think of getting one of these. (ummm.....Not ) 

Right now I bet the people from Exposure are having a tizzy fit. Since Exposure was pretty much the exclusive "self contained" bike light company, this offering from Lupine will definitely change that.

For the time being I'm going to continue to wait till one of the Chinese manufacturers figures out that money is to be made if they construct a three mode XM-L ( or SST-90 ) torch using the newer 4000mAh Li-ion 26650 battery. If they do I will set a new internet speed record when I order one.  ( Need I even say, it will be 10-15% the cost of the TL and almost as bright... )


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Cat Man do, it won't last as long, but for the price it'll last long enough until the next torch is out and the Lupine buyers will be upgrading anyway cause they've got to have the best.

4000mAh that would be nice, I'd bet costly though.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

How is the spill on the Wilma TL?

J.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I just did an angled side by side ceiling bounce comparison with my Gemini Titan in my large garage as it's still light outside, and here are my observations.The TL has a larger hot spot than the Titan .The spill on the TL is aprox half as wide as the Titan but a lot brighter. The transition from the hot spot into the spill on the TL is much smoother than the Titan or any P-7 light, as i find in those lights a pretty bright and tight hot spot transitioning into an un-proportionally huge but rather dim spill of light. Sometimes refurred as a doughnut ring.

Also for reference,i find the hot spot on my Titan larger than the MS P-7.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

As we all know a picture paints a thousand words:


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I managed to run several cycles through the TL and my results are as follows.They were done outside in 50 degree tempurature in front of a fan so thermal protection wouldn't reduce output.

The TL on it's 1100 lumen setting ran 61/63 minutes in two separate tests before the low battery indicator came on,identified by the red led. In both scenarios the TL maintained the 1100 lumens for six more minutes before finally shutting off.So run times are slightly better than claimed.

I ran two tests on the next brightest setting, 650 lumens.I have to say for biking this would be the most used setting as it is almost as bright to my eyes as the 1100 lumen setting with longer run times.
The run times of 1:52/1:51 minutes fell short of Lupines two hour claim, but not by much.Having true measured (not claimed) lumens of up to 1100,is very taxing on the small two cell battery which because of it's size doesn't have the buffer of a four or six cell battery,thus why the run times are not exactly half of my Wilma 5's 4-cell.

The only inconsistency i found was in the reserve tank which can only be activated once the battery becomes to drained for any other operation.This will give you aprox 150 lumens to get home. I had 14 minutes of reserve in my first test before the light shut off.The next two,i had 50/55 minute reserve times in which i ended up shutting off the light as it didn't make sence to me to have that big of a discrepancy in reserve times.Not sure what's going on there.

To put in perspective how bright this thing is, at the third brightest setting (440 lumens),it is brighter than my MS on full power. In this setting Lupine claimes 3.5 hour run times.I havent tested but the point is, there is a ton of available light here, in a self contained product built with jewelry precision, it is 4" long and has a total weight of 219g.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm wondering how the TL compared to my Dinotte 1200. I typically run that on medium (which I'd guess is about 800 lumens). Looks to if I were going to use this light, I'd need an extra battery for safety. Most of my rides run about an hour long slighlty more and often are in the cold (30F or so).

J.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I haven't seen the Dinotte 1200 in action but would think the TL would easily hold it's own.Colour rendition i think my be easier on the eyes with the TL as the 1200 uses the older leds that if i remember correctly have more of a blue tint.Is that correct John80?

I would have to guess that the 650 lumen setting on the TL will be as bright as your Dinotte's med. It is still very bright and almost two hour run times.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

...indebt, I wanted to thank you for doing the quickie review of the TL and particularly for doing the run time comparisons on all the different output levels. That is very helpful to people who might want to buy one of these set-ups. Anyway, I know how much of a PITA it is to do run time tests as you have to set there and baby sit so to speak. I'm glad to hear that the TL has a 440lm setting. If it truly is brighter than a MS on high I think that will be a setting that most will use for extended riding. If you have a 250lm setting that can extend rides even further. While the TL cost a boat load of cash at least you're getting a lot of versatility and quality for the money.

In a nut shell, if you're one of those people who drool over the compact and light-weight set-ups and just happen to have deep pockets, this is the kind of thing you've been waiting for.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

@indebt - thanks from me too for all the testing and responses.

The Dinotte 1200 has a pretty white beam from what I can tell - at least mine does. I don't perceive it as blue-ish at all.

I really wish they would make a cap to screw on the back of the TL that would be nothing more than a converter from the battery contacts to their battery cable connector. That would give you the option of using the Wilma TL in either configuration - with a screw on 2.5Ah battery pack as a flashlight/self contained unit or with any of the other Lupine batteries for more traditional bike applications and/or run times.

J.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

JohnJ80 said:


> I really wish they would make a cap to screw on the back of the TL that would be nothing more than a converter from the battery contacts to their battery cable connector. That would give you the option of using the Wilma TL in either configuration - with a screw on 2.5Ah battery pack as a flashlight/self contained unit or with any of the other Lupine batteries for more traditional bike applications and/or run times.
> 
> J.


That would be so amazing:thumbsup: hopefully they are thinking about it as we speak:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

It would be really, cool and super cheap/simple to make, I would think. 

For what it's worth, there are also rumors of a flashlight version of the Piko. If done right with an articulating head, that would make an awesome helmet light.

J.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanx guys!! Cat-man-do, I just went outside and re confirmed that the 440 lumen setting on the TL is much more than a little brighter than my MS on full power. I had to click through all the MS settings twice to make sure it was on it's highest setting as it was no where near as bright as 440 lumen setting on the TL. Oh, and there is a 230 lumen setting that will give you 7 hours of run time.:thumbsup: 

JohnJ80 i hope your right on the Piko version as it would probably use the same 2.5Ah battery set up. This would be a cableless handle bar/helmet set up that would give way more light output than two MS's, and very long run times.

I will do some prodding around, send some emails to Bill at Gretna and maybe Stefan at Lupine to see how they feel about a minor tweek to accommodate external battery's. A very good point JohnJ80, and an option a light of this price point should have.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I talked to one of the guys at Gretna too about the adaptor piece. If they do that, my order is in.

On the Piko - Look at what Light and Motion did with their soon to be in stores Solite 150 (150 lumens):

https://www.bikerumor.com/2011/04/1...bicycle-helmet-light-combo-from-light-motion/










This is a neat idea that I'd like to see replicated on something like the Piko. Making a clip attachment so that the lighthead snaps onto the battery making a flashlight. That said while the Piko is considerably more, it kills this thing: only a few grams heavier and 3X the lumen output.

I have the L&M Vis 360 that has this lighthead (or same form factor) but the battery is also a flasher taillight. I use that with my 1200 as the light to shine at cars by looking at them at intersections to make sure that they see me. It's a really cool little light for it's size and very bright also for it's size. The Piko, however blows it away.

J.


----------



## deano machineo (Dec 20, 2009)

How is the handlebar mount attached to that Lupine flashlight? Does it screw-on or some twist to lock type of thing. I like it. Bad ass flashlight and bike light in one. What else you need? Price aint too bad for both.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I believe that there is a threaded hole into which screws an adaptor. I haven't seen one so I really can't say.

J.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Bang on JohnJ80,, same screw in style mount as the Betty and Wilma.Cheers!!


----------



## deano machineo (Dec 20, 2009)

Probably a silly question as Lupine quality it top notch. But what are the threads made of in the light body? Steel insert? Or just the threaded aluminum of the body?
My concern would be over time this thread to fastener interface getting sloppy from repetitive tightening and vibration and eventually blowing out. 
Sure seems that this mount to flashlight connection should have been some other sort of mechanical connection instead of the threaded fastener. Could also be over-thinking it : )


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

deano machineo said:


> Probably a silly question as Lupine quality it top notch. But what are the threads made of in the light body? Steel insert? Or just the threaded aluminum of the body?
> My concern would be over time this thread to fastener interface getting sloppy from repetitive tightening and vibration and eventually blowing out.
> Sure seems that this mount to flashlight connection should have been some other sort of mechanical connection instead of the threaded fastener. *Could also be over-thinking it* : )


Yep. Not too many reports on Lupine mounts failing.

J.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

No steel insert deano machineo, but the threads in the lamp head are where there is no heat sink fins.As i'm looking while typing,i'd have to say aprox 3/8"deep of precision threading here.Like JohnJ80 said,no history of failing mounts from Lupine.


----------



## deano machineo (Dec 20, 2009)

To clarify where I was coming from with this; Since this is a flashlight and bike light I could see that mount being removed several times per week. I suspect this is not the case with the dedicated bike lights. 
Anywhoo, shes a beauty and I want one.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

did anyone that owns the Wilma TL cross shop it against the Exposure Light Maxx-D MK3? 

Just curious.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi cue003,i didn't compare against Exposure MK3 as i was looking more for the smallest high powered torch i could find,and planned on staying in the Lupine family.I dont know the MK3's dimensions but that it is aprox 100 grams heavier than the TL, which is just over four inches long and has less girth than the MK3.I guess two cells vs.four.

Would have to guess the MK3 would be in the quality range of the Lupines as i've only read good things about Exposure lights, and if longer run times at full power were prefered,would be a better choice.The only con i would have is if the charging times were as long as the twenty four hours needed on the six pack.I haven't tried helmet mounting my TL yet to see what 219 grams felt like up there but know for sure the 300+ grams would make the MK3 a bar light only. Cheers!!!


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

indebt,

Thanks for the response. The things you pointed out are along the same lines that I was thinking. It would be interesting to see what you thinking after strapping the Wilma TL to your helmet. I would venture it may be just at the brink of too heavy to be comfortable positioned. it is about .5 lb based on its weight of 219g. 

Do you have a secondary light besides the Wilma TL?

I was thinkig about getting the Wilma TL (flashlight use and handle bar use) and the Piko for helmet.

The flip side challenge of that is the Exposure Maxx-D (16 hour recharge time  ) for bar and the Diablo for helmet. 

Choices!!!

Thanks again.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

How long are your night rides? And how power hungry are you?The TL for your bars will only last 69 minutes at full power unless the thermal kicks in prolonging the run time before you have to use the reserve.The next setting (650 lumens)within a minute appears as bright to the eyes as the 1100 lumen setting and will give you closer the two hours of run time.The bonus is it only takes 3 hours to charge from empty,and has a smaller profile on your bars than the MK3.The MK3 will give you longer run times on all settings but will be larger and take 16 hours to charge.

When i opened up the box and saw the Piko i couldn't believe how small this thing is,you have to see to believe.The lamp head and battery weighs in at 180 grams total and will sit lower down on your helmet than the Exposure.One of the very best helmet set ups available.One of two others if i remember correctly is the Exposure MK2,(3-XPG) with a piggyback battery.It is a little brighter than the Piko and also will be self contained entirely on the helmet.Both exellent choices. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

So, you ride with both the Wilma and the Piko? How does that work? Does the Wilma wipe out the Piko's beam?

J.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

No JohnJ80,I purchased a pair of Piko's for my buddy's daughter as a gift after winning worlds jr DH under 17 last year.And of coarse played with them a little.I ride with a Wilma5/Betty2/7 combo.But what i can say is the Wilma/Piko combo is a very ballanced kick a#$ set up.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

indebt said:


> How long are your night rides? And how power hungry are you?The TL for your bars will only last 69 minutes at full power unless the thermal kicks in prolonging the run time before you have to use the reserve.The next setting (650 lumens)within a minute appears as bright to the eyes as the 1100 lumen setting and will give you closer the two hours of run time.The bonus is it only takes 3 hours to charge from empty,and has a smaller profile on your bars than the MK3.The MK3 will give you longer run times on all settings but will be larger and take 16 hours to charge.
> 
> When i opened up the box and saw the Piko i couldn't believe how small this thing is,you have to see to believe.The lamp head and battery weighs in at 180 grams total and will sit lower down on your helmet than the Exposure.One of the very best helmet set ups available.One of two others if i remember correctly is the Exposure MK2,(3-XPG) with a piggyback battery.It is a little brighter than the Piko and also will be self contained entirely on the helmet.Both exellent choices. :thumbsup:


I am very new to night riding so I don't envision them being very long to begin with. I would say 1-2 hours MAX. So from what you said, blasting around on the step down setting of 650 lumens maybe the best approach yet.

I thought about picking up the Wilma TL and the Betty and thought it would be overkill hence the change in direction to the Wilma TL and the Piko. 

Haven't bought them yet so there is still room to make some changes.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Are you fixed on self contained on the handel bars? If so,and you later find your riding longer you do have the option of an extra battery with the TL.If not, the Wilma5 will give you three hours on high setting and is aprox same price.But what your considering with the TL and Piko is a great set up and will last you for many years.I'm sure the same with Exposure quality.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I really hope that Lupine makes that end cap on the Wilma TL that would allow it to accept the standard Lupine batteries. That would be the best of all worlds.

So, if I use the Piko with the Wilma (5 or TL) it would be just fine? The beam of the Piko would not get lost in the Wilma's beam?

J.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

The adapter cap for external battery's would be the best first mod Lupine could do for the TL,i couldn't agree more JohnJ80. The Wilma having double the XPG's of the piko is almost the same ratio as my Betty has over my Wilma.I had the opportunity to ride a couple of times with two Betty's and yes it was awesome,but to my eyes just gave a overall wider fill of light than the Betty/Wilma set up.My point been,the Wilma with almost half the XPG's of my Betty is a perfect match as a helmet light.Same for the Piko and the Wilma as a bar light.

I think what i'm trying to say is the Piko has a more narrow beam than the Wilma,and the Wilma a more narrow beam than the Betty.But the amount of light within their respective beams are very close to each other,if i'm making any sense.Another contributing factor is how far you aim the beam of both lights.So there is so much adjustment capabilities between the two you will have no problem getting what your looking for.


----------



## blaadd (Nov 22, 2009)

indebt said:


> The adapter cap for external battery's would be the best first mod Lupine could do for the TL,i couldn't agree more JohnJ80. The Wilma having double the XPG's of the piko is almost the same ratio as my Betty has over my Wilma.I had the opportunity to ride a couple of times with two Betty's and yes it was awesome,but to my eyes just gave a overall wider fill of light than the Betty/Wilma set up.My point been,the Wilma with almost half the XPG's of my Betty is a perfect match as a helmet light.Same for the Piko and the Wilma as a bar light.
> 
> I think what i'm trying to say is the Piko has a more narrow beam than the Wilma,and the Wilma a more narrow beam than the Betty.But the amount of light within their respective beams are very close to each other,if i'm making any sense.Another contributing factor is how far you aim the beam of both lights.So there is so much adjustment capabilities between the two you will have no problem getting what your looking for.


indebt,

What are you using to ride with the Wilma 5 on your helmet?
Is it the regular Wilma 5 set you are using?

I am asking this since I was thinking on getting the Betty 2/7 with the Piko as a set.
Would I be better with the Wilma 5 instead of the Piko or does the difference would not be on the noticeable part?

Ofir


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

indebt said:


> The adapter cap for external battery's would be the best first mod Lupine could do for the TL,i couldn't agree more JohnJ80. The Wilma having double the XPG's of the piko is almost the same ratio as my Betty has over my Wilma.I had the opportunity to ride a couple of times with two Betty's and yes it was awesome,but to my eyes just gave a overall wider fill of light than the Betty/Wilma set up.My point been,the Wilma with almost half the XPG's of my Betty is a perfect match as a helmet light.Same for the Piko and the Wilma as a bar light.
> 
> I think what i'm trying to say is the Piko has a more narrow beam than the Wilma,and the Wilma a more narrow beam than the Betty.But the amount of light within their respective beams are very close to each other,if i'm making any sense.Another contributing factor is how far you aim the beam of both lights.So there is so much adjustment capabilities between the two you will have no problem getting what your looking for.


Perfect. I want the more spot light on the helmet - I use that to get driver's attention at intersections (for example) and to light up turns as I come into them. I want the light on the bars to be a bit wider. Right now, I have a Dinotte 1200 the Wilma would be a about 25% more light or so - either one would be a good companion for the Piko then.

J.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

blaadd said:


> indebt,
> 
> What are you using to ride with the Wilma 5 on your helmet?
> Is it the regular Wilma 5 set you are using?
> ...


The Piko would work fine with the Betty,lets remember the helmet light comes into play when turning your head.That been said,the the Wilma 5 has more punch and is more ballanced in every way with the Betty. If it's in your budget The Wilma5/Betty2/7with the 22degree lens will have you grining ear to ear.The only two draw backs though,are the Wilma sits higher up than the Piko,but is still very comfortable and second you have to put your battery in your camelpack.Both very minor concerns.

Yes, i'm using the Wilma on my helmet,some prefer the brighter light of the two up there,but for me i like this set up best as the Wilma is very bright.(103lux)


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Including you Dinotte 1200,all combinations your considering will work very well.The Wilma will just give you more throw and a wider beamover the Piko.Any driver looking into the beam of a Wilma on high within a 150 feet will be blinded so if you go for that set up JohnJ80,be carefull.


----------



## blaadd (Nov 22, 2009)

indebt said:


> Including you Dinotte 1200,all combinations your considering will work very well.The Wilma will just give you more throw and a wider beamover the Piko.Any driver looking into the beam of a Wilma on high within a 150 feet will be blinded so if you go for that set up JohnJ80,be carefull.


I find the Wilma TL a little shy with regards to operating times...
1 hour on 1100 lumen, 2 hours on 650 lumen...

Slightly low for my taste.

I wounder what settings are you using with it, as well as with the Piko.

I ride from time to time dusk till dawn events where this would be a definitely no-no.
Mayne you can point me in the direction I need to be looking at...?

Ofir


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Blaadd,i'm using the Wilma5 on my lid.It gives three hours on 1100 lumen setting,i think 5 hours on the next brightest.Going seperate battery gives tons of options all the way up to a 14.5Ah water bottle battery that will last all night.There is the Wilma7 six cell, instead of the four cell Wilma5 as well.Check the Gretna Bikes website.Cheers!!!


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

indebt said:


> The adapter cap for external battery's would be the best first mod Lupine could do for the TL,i couldn't agree more JohnJ80. ............


I would be all over the adapter cap as well. BUT... don't you think the making of this adapter will potentially cannibalize the sale of standard Wilma's all around. No longer will someone buy the TL, then realize it isn't the best suited for them beyond standard flashlight use and then that same person turns around and buys the regular Wilma setup instead. They would just buy the adapter... so that will be a difference to Lupine of $500 or whatever the Wilma cost vs. $30 buck for the adapter.

Maybe I am thinking to much into it.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

blaadd said:


> I find the Wilma TL a little shy with regards to operating times...
> 1 hour on 1100 lumen, 2 hours on 650 lumen...
> 
> Slightly low for my taste.
> ...


Blaadd,

The run times of the Wilma TL has me second guessing my decisions and cross shopping it against the Exposure Lights Maxx-D Mk3. It wouldn't even be a question if Lupine would let us know if they were even considering making the adapter to potentially use an external battery or maybe even make a battery setup that will allow for a piggy back external battery on the Wilma TL.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think Gretna is selling a package for the TL with two batteries. It probably only takes a second to change a battery. The problem for me is that I ride in a hilly area, my rides are always around an hour, so if I leave the battery on high, I'm kind of on the edge. 

Recently, however, I've started running my Dinotte 1200 on medium (about 700 lumens) for flats and climbing and high for hills. That saves a considerable amount of battery. So I'm thinking that having the TL and the Piko as a combo would probably solve it for me. I wouldn't buy a bright light again this year because I have the 1200, except that the TL would be very useful to me during the summer sailing season. 

If they made the thing that plugged on the bag of the light which would allow any Lupine battery to be used, I'd be all of this like white on rice. Then I'd have the flashlight battery and the 4.5Ah battery and I'd be golden.

J.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I know i've mentioned it before but the TL on the third highest setting (440)lumens is quite a bit brighter than the MS's highest setting.Thats three and a half hours run time without needing to change battery's.And we all know how happy every owner was,or is with their MS's output.

If wireless was the only option and longer run times on full power are a must,,Exposure will fit the bill.It's great having the choices we have isn't it.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

indebt,

Is there a way to get directly into the flash mode on the Wilma TL from the off position? 

Thanks.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes!! there is cue003.First, you program to the two step flash mode by holding the on switch for three red flashes,then let go.Second,you hold the on switch again until it cycles through all the red flashes,then on the third blue flash,let go.Done!!!


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Indbet,

Thanks for the info. Looks like that mode will need to be programmed ahead of time. It would take way to long if you were using the light in a different programming mode and for some emergency reason needed to access the disorienting flash and have to compose yourself for 10 sec or so while you change the program to the one you mentioned. 

Oh well. It was programmed as a bike light first and personal flashlight second. Would be nice to be able to access the flash at ANY time almost instantly. The reason for my concern is that is looks like when the light is programmed to use the flash mode and start on low it looks like it is flash and 1100 limes are the only options. Would be good to get flash and 50 lumens or flash and 230 then 640 or something. 

Was also thinking it would be good to bs able to conserve battery by having the high mode be the 630 lumen option but I think that no matter what you program there will always be a high of 1100 lumens.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes i know if there was a bear or cougar bearing down on me, and i've had some close calls,there is know way i would be composed enough to press the button never mind do a quick programing. 

If your serious about a non bike light personal protection torch with a disorientation flash mode and other features, there out there.4-Sevens is a company you may want to try out.


----------

